

Gamification of Googles streetview API - edwardsmason
http://www.mapmayhem.com
Hi All,&#60;p&#62;A bit of banter late night in the Cambridge Uni (UK) engineering department turned into a weekend of hacking, and finally this game. It's been a lot more popular then we expected and we think we should keep iterating it! It would be great to get everyone's suggestions!
======
sakaza
Cool game I like it, plays well on the iPad screen size, can't say for iPhone
I don't have one atm

------
rex_gsd
That's an awesome idea and very nice execution.

~~~
edwardsmason
Thanks.. i have no idea what to do with it/ how to grow it now though

------
senthilnayagam
scored 196 :) , sometimes it is difficult to guess when you just have foliage
and just roads with no markings

~~~
edwardsmason
Not bad! I've seen people hit 2k though. I need to think of a low cost way (in
terms of for the users effort) of a score table across all of the apps
(iphone, web and android)

------
alehrman
great idea! but, I think you could be well traveled and not know a single one.

~~~
edwardsmason
yeah, its true. There are some gives people keep pointing out. Climates,
Building styles, road quality... etc. First time round i didnt have names on
the flags - that was insanely hard :)

~~~
alehrman
can you start with some dumb-downed obvious places, and slowly work up to
harder and harder to recognize? Even something as simple as Statue of Liberty
or Mt. Rushmore would be a good introductory... IMO

